# Color coded Electrical Wire



## bozobozo (Jul 21, 2012)

I have some 10-3 wire that was purchased before wire was color coded.   Can I still use it and if I can use it, should I paint it the proper color (orange)?


----------



## pyrguy (Jul 21, 2012)

The are only two color requirements in the NEC. One for ground and one for the high leg of three phase systems. Use it up.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 21, 2012)

The color code is not an NEC requirement but rather a service to the electrical inspectors and contractors to easily identify their cables.

As long as the wire inside isn't the really old 75C or 60C rated wire then it is okay.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 21, 2012)

pyrguy said:
			
		

> The are only two color requirements in the NEC. One for ground and one for the high leg of three phase systems. Use it up.


Your use of the word 'ground' is misleading. Are you talking about green, green with yellow stripes, gray, white or white stripes?

(Yeah, splitting hairs here but isn't that what we do?  )

200.6 and 250.119


----------



## pyrguy (Jul 21, 2012)

Split away, Ground is what most call it no matter which it is.

Don't forget bare wire.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 22, 2012)

pyrguy said:
			
		

> Split away, Ground is what most call it no matter which it is.Don't forget bare wire.


I think Chris was getting out the fact that there is a grounding conductor-- the bare or green wire or the grounded conductor- the white or often referred to as the neutral wire.  Obviously there are 3 color requirements other than the fact that a 3 phase system is often color coded on the ungrounded conductors or hot wires.


----------



## ICE (Jul 22, 2012)

Could one of you electrical gurus please give us a tutorial on the code as it relates to relabeling conductors?


----------



## Dennis (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't have time for a tutorial but here is a video by Mike Holt on labeling the neutral

[video=youtube;8YnC-Suw2Zs]





  pp_video


----------



## Dennis (Jul 22, 2012)

This section in the nec will help also.  This is true when two voltages are present in the building but remember you don't have to use color code but that is the industry standard.

Here are industry standards but not a requirement.  As long as the coding is consistent is all that matters.




120/240V single-phase: black, red and white

120/208V three-phase: black, red, blue and white

120/240V three-phase: black, orange, blue and white

277/480V three-phase: brown, orange, yellow and gray, or brown, purple, yellow and gray





> 210.5 Identification for Branch Circuits.(A) Grounded Conductor. The grounded conductor of a branch circuit shall be identified in accordance with 200.6.
> 
> (B) Equipment Grounding Conductor. The equipment grounding conductor shall be identified in accordance with 250.119.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 23, 2012)

A few more with specific color requirements and labeling; NEC 2008 Article 200 Use and Identification of Grounded Conductors

2006 (A),(B),©(D), and (E)

210.5 as posted by Dennis

230.56

250.119

400.22

504. 80 (A), (B), ©.

424. 35


----------



## ICE (Jul 23, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> Could one of you electrical gurus please give us a tutorial on the code as it relates to *relabeling *conductors?


You know....with tape ..paint...fingernail polish....etc.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 23, 2012)

Yup, seen colored electrical tape, fingernail polish, and tags made from masking tape. The non-answer

*2002 NEC*

•210.5©: Added new requirement that each ungrounded branch-circuit conductor be identified by where there is more than one nominal voltage system on the premises and that the means of identification be posted at each branch-circuit panelboard or similar distribution equipment. 

*2005 NEC (change from 2002)*

•210.5©: Revised to require that ungrounded conductors be identified by phase or line and system, and that the identification method be posted at the distribution equipment from which the conductors originate or documented in some other readily available manner. 

*2011 NEC (change from 2008)*

*•**210.5©: Revised to improve clarity of requirements. *

*(2)* *Means of Identification.* The means of identification shall be permitted to be by separate color coding, marking tape, tagging, or other approved means.

“The method of identification can be unique to the premises, and although color coding is a popular method, other types of marking or tagging are acceptable alternatives. It is intended that whatever method of identification is used, it be consistent throughout the premises. To that end, the identification legend is required to be posted at each branch-circuit panelboard or other equipment from which branch circuits are supplied or it is permitted to be documented in an on-site manual, log, or other form of record that is readily available to service personnel. Where posted at electrical distribution equipment, the marking required by this section only has to describe the identification scheme for the ungrounded conductors supplied from that particular equipment. The basis for this requirement is to provide a higher level of safety for personnel working on premises electrical systems having ungrounded conductors supplied from multiple nominal voltage systems.” 

Francis


----------

